# Lost Ghala Cockatoo



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Hoping you can help. 

Our male Ghala got spooked and took off in the Enfield area on Wednesday. He has a light grey body and a pink face and crest.

He is very friendly and may seek out human attention for company and food. 

His name is 'Rosie' which he recognises and responds to. He is fitted with a ring. 

There is a reward for his return, or information leading to his return. 

Thank you 

Emma x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Have already replied on the post in Exotic section but will add this again

Some useful info on what to do when loosing or finding a parrot

Parrotlinks Forums-Lost, Found & Stolen


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Register with Parrotalert Lost and Found Parrots - Parrot Reporting and Alerting Register theres lots of lost/found/stolen adverts on there and it is updated regulary

Good luck with finding your galah!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for your response. I have registered him on the lost and found parrots register. Also have ads up on preloved, gumtree and parrotmag. Had a radio announcement done and flyers will be going up soon with a reward incentive. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Rosie has been FOUND alive and well!!!

Amazingly he flew straight up to someone on a golf course who happens to be an African Grey keeper, and he knew just what to do with him. :2thumb:

A massive thank you to everyone on RFUK, Parrotalert, Parrotmag, Gumtree, RSPCA and Facebook, who took the time to look, respond with advice or actually look for him! 

Massive, MASSIVE thank you to Nick in Enfield who found Rosie for us. 

XXxxXX


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emzylock said:


> Rosie has been FOUND alive and well!!!
> 
> Amazingly he flew straight up to someone on a golf course who happens to be an African Grey keeper, and he knew just what to do with him. :2thumb:
> 
> ...



oh thats great news.im so happy for you :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That is brilliant news


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent news.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Brilliant news!

I would be devastated if I lost Ollie my African Grey!


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

so pleased thats fantastic news...


----------



## piggilicious (May 25, 2008)

Hi I volunteer of a animal rescue and at the moment the have 1 grey parrot and two like rosie up for rehoming i know nothing about birds but i can give you the details of the charity if anyone wants it
Melaniex


----------

